# Need Programmer for Kontakt Scripts.



## sumit kumar (Jul 25, 2013)

Need Programmer for Kontakt Scripts. 


Hello we are Indian company searching for experienced person who is comfortable with Kontakt scripting. 
Kindly recommend if you know someone who is interested.
we are open for long term as well project basis jobs.

we have some rare instruments from india which need to scripted with love and unique ideas.

Please check the link for details.
http://www.cryptocipher.in/?page_id=996


Email us your work at [email protected] , Feel free to ask any questions.
Best wishes and love
Thanks
http://www.cryptocipher.in


----------



## sumit kumar (Jul 26, 2013)

Bump..

:roll:


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jul 27, 2013)

email sent


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey Sumit,

Where are you guys based? Never heard of crypto cypher before. I am based in Mumbai, will check out your web site shortly.

Tanuj.


----------



## sumit kumar (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello guys ,

Thanks for emailing us your work and details.
we have finalised the job.

Axiom :- Sent Reply Message  

Tanuj :- we are based in New Delhi , India. Check our website for details. Your work is great . 


Best wishes and love.


----------

